

EHow goes to Facebook registration and login only. - frankydp
http://ehow.zendesk.com/entries/404509-if-i-m-not-a-member-of-facebook-can-i-be-an-ehow-com-member

======
newyorker
If Facebook dies, ehow loses all user logins, smart?

------
frankydp
Seems that it will bring a lot of spam to fb.

------
rhizome
In this case I'm going to call it an admission of incompetence. Best to head
that bad boy off at the pass.

